# Thunder Over Michigan through the Years..a photo expo



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2013)

I have been attending the Thunder Over Michigan Air Show for a few years now and this new post will be a photo thread of aircraft that have attended over the years that I have been attending. Just sit back and relax...this is going to take awhile.





















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## T Bolt (May 2, 2013)

Very cool! When does that event happen and where in Michigan?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2013)

August 10-11 this year Ypsilanti Michigan...Willow Run Airport

here is the link to the web site
Thunder Over Michigan 2013

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## T Bolt (May 2, 2013)

I'm going to be in SW Michigan that week so I might have to make the trip


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 3, 2013)

From 2006




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (May 3, 2013)

Great shots Jeff, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 4, 2013)

From 2010
























































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 4, 2013)

Good shots. Those from above are from an unusual vantage point and especially good.


----------



## nuuumannn (May 4, 2013)

Eight B-17s and a B-24? Wow! Now, there's a movie about the Eighth AF in the making...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 5, 2013)

One more update and then I will take a few days away...

From 2006




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 10, 2013)

From 2011




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

Very Cool!


----------



## Gnomey (May 11, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 15, 2013)

Neat shots Jeff. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 15, 2013)

From 2007






















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 15, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 19, 2013)

A mix of 07 and 06.




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Hotntot (May 19, 2013)

Great shots Jeff. Thanks for organising.


----------



## Gnomey (May 20, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 26, 2013)

Time for an update.

From 2012





















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (May 26, 2013)

And a good update it is too!


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 31, 2013)

Nice update Jeff. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 1, 2013)

More from 2012




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 1, 2013)




----------

